# Popup's and hanging in Win98SE



## WebSapphire (Jul 26, 2003)

I keep getting major pop ups no matter what I clean off my system. I run ad aware and window washer to try and keep my system clean. I also run Norton antivirus and have found no viruses. Can someone please look at my hijack log and give me some advise? My computer also locks up when I am just typing.
Thanks in advance...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 12:38:26 AM, on 8/13/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH JUKEBOX\MM_TRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\EYES\EYES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NSSYS32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INCREDIMAIL\BIN\IMAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\HIJACK\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 search.netscape.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 ieautosearch
O1 - Hosts: 64.159.94.251 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C0-5297EF71F443} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STLBDIST.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Search - {2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C0-5297EF71F444} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STLBDIST.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {A1E14DE0-CA0A-11D7-A307-00A0247B73A5} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] Lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexmarkPrinTray] PrinTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eyes] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\eyes\eyes.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nsdriver] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\nssys32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe -quiet
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2B96D5CC-C5B5-49A5-A69D-CC0A30F9028C} (MiniBugTransporterX Class) - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/MiniBugTransporter.cab?rand=20035514
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37772.1743634259
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash5r42.cab


----------



## Trpm (May 8, 2003)

Run HijackThis again and put a check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix checked"

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 search.netscape.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 ieautosearch
O1 - Hosts: 64.159.94.251 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C0-5297EF71F443} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STLBDIST.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Search - {2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C0-5297EF71F444} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STLBDIST.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {A1E14DE0-CA0A-11D7-A307-00A0247B73A5} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eyes] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\eyes\eyes.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART

This is optional.
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {2B96D5CC-C5B5-49A5-A69D-CC0A30F9028C} (MiniBugTransporterX Class) - http://download.weatherbug.com/mini...b?rand=20035514

This is not opitional.
Reboot in (Safe Mode) afterwards and locate the folder: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE and delete it.
To get into (Safe Mode) Hit F8 several times at boot up.

When finished run HijackThis and post a fresh log to be checked for anything I missed.
Trpm


----------



## WebSapphire (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks Trpm, I'll do it tonight when I get home...


----------



## WebSapphire (Jul 26, 2003)

Trpm, here is my new Hijack log. Let me know if I need to remove anything else.
Thanks so much for your help!!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 9:14:16 PM, on 8/14/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH JUKEBOX\MM_TRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NSSYS32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INCREDIMAIL\BIN\IMAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YMSGR_TRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\HIJACK\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] Lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexmarkPrinTray] PrinTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nsdriver] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\nssys32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gene USB Monitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMonit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe -quiet
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2B96D5CC-C5B5-49A5-A69D-CC0A30F9028C} (MiniBugTransporterX Class) - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/MiniBugTransporter.cab?rand=20035514
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37772.1743634259
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash5r42.cab


----------



## Trpm (May 8, 2003)

WebSapphire,
You still need to remove these.
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART
You may need to go to (Safe mode) to remove these.
Press F8 while rebooting.
These are Optional.
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE 
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug (HKCU
O16 - DPF: {2B96D5CC-C5B5-49A5-A69D-CC0A30F9028C} (MiniBugTransporterX Class) - http://download.weatherbug.com/mini...b?rand=20035514


----------



## WebSapphire (Jul 26, 2003)

Trpm, I deleted the other entry and ran hijack this again. I already notice such an increase in performance and haven't had those pesky pop up's. You are a life saver. Here is the new log, I hate to ask you to check it again, but if you wouldn't mind, I would really appreciate it.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 7:12:23 PM, on 8/15/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH JUKEBOX\MM_TRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NSSYS32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INCREDIMAIL\BIN\IMAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\HIJACK\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] Lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexmarkPrinTray] PrinTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nsdriver] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\nssys32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gene USB Monitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMonit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe -quiet
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37772.1743634259
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash5r42.cab


----------

